# baby sex type????



## BABY PIGEON (Apr 1, 2009)

help i would like to know how to know what the gender of a baby pigeon is


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

BABY PIGEON said:


> help i would like to know how to know what the gender of a baby pigeon is


can not know 100% untill they mature. even when they are mature mistaken sex happens all the time.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL
I remember when I was younger and would go out and have mistaken sex 
j/k 
I couldnt resist LOL!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

very hard to tell until they mature and the males start "tail dragging",bowing and chasing the ladies,i have mistaken a few of mine for opposite sex,male babies are sometimes slightly larger so i read


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> LOL
> I remember when I was younger and would go out and have mistaken sex
> j/k
> I couldnt resist LOL!


I think that.... MIGHT of happend to me too...... shhhhhh...LOL....me crackin up!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Unlike chicken, it is hard to know with baby pigeons. Do some search here. It has been discussed before. You can also try the resources section. Here it is: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/sexing-methods-keeping-an-open-mind-31490.html

What I do on mine is look at the anus. If it is smiling (concave up), it is a cock. If it is frowning (concave down), it is a hen. I have no scientific proof for this. Thus far this superstitious belief works for me. I don't know why it works.


----------

